# ISO a variety of chicken recipes



## Justice O. (Sep 30, 2016)

My Grandma was recently put on a diet where she is not allowed to eat any red meat. Only chicken or fish. I have made chicken and fish a couple different ways such as: frying, baking, grilling, mixing into casseroles... but she is getting tired of the same old things... any ideas?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 30, 2016)

There is already a thread about chicken, but here is a great BBQ chicken.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/muffin-tin-thighs-95762.html


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2016)

Chicken is pretty versatile.  I'd bet there are more chicken recipes on the internet (especially for boneless skinless breasts) than any there kind.  

Think about the seasonings and accompaniments you use rather than focusing on whether  you bake, broil, fry, etc.  

There are Asian (Thai, Japanese, Chinese), Mexican, Italian, Moroccan, etc. etc.  These different flavors will become the dish rather than the meat.  Of course, you're limited to your grandmother's tastes and dietary needs.  Good Luck.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Sep 30, 2016)

Play the Alphabet game. Take a letter of the alphabet and make a dish that starts with the letter "A" or includes an ingredient with the letter A. 

It's a silly game but it challenges you as a cook to make something new. 

For example, if you start with A, try Almond Chicken. I bet you haven't made that before.

Here's a Betty Crocker recipe for it (but there's much better on the internet, I just picked the first one I saw)
http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/slow-cooker-almond-chicken/67a7fcf8-e395-40df-ab71-b4716c05d7e3


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 30, 2016)

These are really good, and reheat well.  It's one of the things that I make for my daughter when her husband travels and she is home alone with an infant, and doesn't have time to cook when she gets home from work.

Food Wishes Video Recipes: Rusty Chicken Thighs – What’s in a Name?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2016)

Look into some of her old favorites and adapt them to chicken or turkey.

Things like veal parm, meatloaf, a grilled chicken Reuben, spaghetti and meatballs, chili, etc...

One trick that I have learned is to add a packet of powdered beef bouillon to ground chicken or turkey to amp up the flavors.  You could also try adding some minced mushrooms and a little Worcestershire or soy sauce to give it a more meaty flavor.

Good luck!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> These are really good, and reheat well....Rusty Chicken Thighs...[/url]


Can't believe you didn't suggest one of both of our favorites, *Crockpot Thai Peanut Chicken*. 

*Justice*, don't forget you can adjust recipes to suit the needs of whoever is eating the food. If your Grandma can't have peanuts, omit them or substitute something similar she can have.

You can also top this with more than just peanuts. I've used thin sliced radishes, *tenspeed* has added snow peas. All sorts of options.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 30, 2016)

Justice O. said:


> My Grandma was recently put on a diet where she is not allowed to eat any red meat. Only chicken or fish. I have made chicken and fish a couple different ways such as: frying, baking, grilling, mixing into casseroles... but she is getting tired of the same old things... any ideas?



First off, ALOHA! Welcome to DC!

Secondly, 
DUDE!  There's an entire sub-category here at Discuss Cooking on "Chicken, Turkey & other fowl" 
Chicken, Turkey & other Fowl - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums
start there... there are loads of terrific cooks and professional chefs here for that matter that have already contributed righteous stuff, above and beyond the ordinary, really!  

I also agree with Aunt Bea, take Granny over to the other fowl and sea creatures.


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 1, 2016)

If she can have chicken, can't she also have turkey and other birds?


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 1, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Can't believe you didn't suggest one of both of our favorites, *Crockpot Thai Peanut Chicken*.
> 
> *Justice*, don't forget you can adjust recipes to suit the needs of whoever is eating the food. If your Grandma can't have peanuts, omit them or substitute something similar she can have.
> 
> You can also top this with more than just peanuts. I've used thin sliced radishes, *tenspeed* has added snow peas. All sorts of options.


Must have been a brain cramp .  Goes great over brown rice, and I keep the crispy veggies separate for leftovers.


----------

